# help neeeded from the special interest people!



## silverbow (8 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

I posted this http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=25250 on the commuting section, but I'm wondering if it should have gone here.

In short I'm looking for either a trailer or trike to help with commuting, taking child to school and company post to the post office. I'm looking at the Christiania Lite and would appriecate opinions on that bike or anything mentioned in the other thread.

Thanks in advance, SB.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jan 2009)

All you need to know and probably lots you didn't!

All I would add is that you need to ride these vehicles before you buy them as it is a different experience form a "normal cycle" and to consider the practicalities such as security and storage.


----------



## silverbow (9 Jan 2009)

Many thanks Cunobelin, great source of information.


----------



## bikepete (13 Jan 2009)

One for sale secondhand here FWIW:

http://www.velovision.co.uk/forum-new/read.php?4,3884


----------



## bikepete (13 Jan 2009)

Also potentially relevant:

http://www.bakfiets-en-meer.nl/2008/12/08/guest-post-experiences-with-faya4you-bakfiets/#more-372


----------

